# Have a great idea, just don't know how to make it



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

I am usually the one that can make anything, but I am stumped. I want to make a prop that will throw a fake rat at the TOT, and then come back and reset it's self so I don't have to walk over there everytime to reset it. I have a fence that I make every stay behind, and plan on attaching a fishing string (or something similar) so that it won't actually hit them, just come close and scare them. I plan on making the string long enough to make it to the fence, but not over, and some how have it attached to a motor or something and it will bring it back and reset its self. So far, I think I can use a pneumatic cylinder to lauch the rat (size and bore not determined yet), and I am thinking some how use a fishing reel to bring the rat back. I just don't now how to make it all work. I want a flat surface a little larger than the rat so be pulled on, the whole surface will move to throw the rat. That part I think I can make easily with a cylinder, but how to get the reel to release and everything, I am stumped. Any one have any idea?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The Reel-Back shaft will need to be able to go from an angle the it can wind the line to an angle where the line can be released, such as pointing at the fence so the line can just unravel at the point of rat-departure from the throwing mech.

There was just such a mech done with servos to make a drop down spider bu tI can't remember where I saw it. If any one knows, please post it.

The basic idea is there are two servos. One servo is attached to another servo. The second servo winds the line onto a shaft. The first servo rotates the winding servo away or towards the victim so the shaft can either wind or release the line. The whole thing could be controlled with a Prop 2 board which as servo control capabilities and a relay for your pneumatic valve.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

a reel attached to a motor, the motor winds the string to the set point for throwing then unwinds the string so the rat can be thrown, once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

The_Caretaker said:


> a reel attached to a motor, the motor winds the string to the set point for throwing then unwinds the string so the rat can be thrown, once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,


Sounds easy, but I could see the string winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string,once thrown it winds then unwinds the string...
Then tangles, then he has to untangle it, then it winds then unwinds then tangles...


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

How about some sort of very small flexible wire painted black(like a car antennae) on a wiper motor with the rat attached to the top of the antennae? 

When triggered the wiper motor swings the antennae with the rat up to within a few inches of the TOTs faces (but still on your side of the fence) then it goes back down when the motor reverses. Maybe bend the wire/antennae a bit so it hangs over the fence-but put a stopper on it to prevent it from going to far with the bounce of the antennae (just make sure your rat doesn't go flying off!)  You could even go crazy and mount your wiper motor up in the air so the rat appears to be jumping down at them? I'm not sure if that would work or not, just random ideas! :smileton: 

hope this helps!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Elastic for the retrieve and pulley system for the launch. Pulley ends above the TOTers head - the elastic would hold the rat far back enough so it wouldn't hit the TOTer

or vice versa. Elastic launch with an endless servo pulley retrieve


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr Morbius said:


> The Reel-Back shaft will need to be able to go from an angle the it can wind the line to an angle where the line can be released, such as pointing at the fence so the line can just unravel at the point of rat-departure from the throwing mech.
> 
> There was just such a mech done with servos to make a drop down spider bu tI can't remember where I saw it. If any one knows, please post it.
> 
> The basic idea is there are two servos. One servo is attached to another servo. The second servo winds the line onto a shaft. The first servo rotates the winding servo away or towards the victim so the shaft can either wind or release the line. The whole thing could be controlled with a Prop 2 board which as servo control capabilities and a relay for your pneumatic valve.


Was this the one you were thinking of? 
http://www.nutsvolts.com/index.php?/blog/post/the_halloween_prop_dropper/


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

this all sounds wonderful, but i do have a concern. what if the ToT decides to climb the fence. he/she could still get hit. do you have some sort of barrier to keep that from happening?


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

You could just use a reversible motor. Set it on a sensor or mat switch to launch the rat. Then set a switch at the end for the rat to run into. That would revers it and send it back. Or just let the mat switch start a timer board with a relay, that would revers the motor.


----------



## Dark Carver (Mar 30, 2010)

Volskalker's idea is fantastic. Just adapt the idea. This is your ticket.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Amish Solution: How about a fishing pole with a rat tied to the end of the line? LOL..


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Volscalkur said:


> How about some sort of very small flexible wire painted black(like a car antennae) on a wiper motor with the rat attached to the top of the antennae?
> 
> When triggered the wiper motor swings the antennae with the rat up to within a few inches of the TOTs faces (but still on your side of the fence) then it goes back down when the motor reverses. Maybe bend the wire/antennae a bit so it hangs over the fence-but put a stopper on it to prevent it from going to far with the bounce of the antennae (just make sure your rat doesn't go flying off!)  You could even go crazy and mount your wiper motor up in the air so the rat appears to be jumping down at them? I'm not sure if that would work or not, just random ideas! :smileton:
> 
> hope this helps!


The arc of the rat's trajectory will look most convincing if the rat were affixed to the end of a carbon fiber rod, AKA fishing rod. The piston will be at the bottom of the rod beneath the pivot point. This simplifies construction. The prop does not have to actually throw the rat but be spring loaded to respond when the weight of the rat leaves the hand. This also gets rid of any problems of a projectile shooting at your TOT's. The carbon rod will flex enough to provide a whip action with speed and sound. The whole thing now requires one two way piston to trigger and reset. The reset will be a slower flight of the rat back to the prop's hand.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

A sycronized light would be great to accentuate the flight of the rat and hide it's reset flight.


----------



## Volscalkur (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks *Dark Carver*! 
Hadn't thought of using a two way piston on a fishing rod *Aquayne*, that's a very ingenious solution and will give the speed a wiper motor defiantly would lack, I agree adding synchronized light would really add to it, throw in a nasty rat screech and you're in business!

That is an awesome prop dropping rig * halstaff!* Thanks for sharing the link!

Hopefully one of these ideas, or maybe even a combination of them will get the look/function you're after *Erebus *


----------

